# [RISOLTO] posta con mysql-5 non autentica per invio posta!

## DevOne

Ciao a tutti, ho un grandissimo problema con un server di posta che ha smesso di funzionare da

quando ho installato la nuova versione di mysql...in pratica, dopo un anno, la versione correntemente

installata, la 4.0.25-r2 è stata marcata come masckerata (  :Shocked:  ) e quindi ho dovuto aggiornare alla 5.

Il problema è che quest'ultima non parte neanche all'avvio del sistema! ne mi fa compilare quella mascherata (inserendola

nell'apposito package.keywords)  ne mi fa compilare la 3 che è stabile....

Non so più che cosa fare!!!

Questo è l'errore che mi da con le versioni 3 e 4 :

```

/usr/include/linux/bitops.h: In function `int get_bitmask_order(unsigned int)':

/usr/include/linux/bitops.h:15: error: `fls' was not declared in this scope

/usr/include/linux/bitops.h: In function `int get_count_order(unsigned int)':

/usr/include/linux/bitops.h:23: error: `fls' was not declared in this scope

/usr/include/linux/bitops.h: In function `long unsigned int hweight_long(long unsigned int)':

/usr/include/linux/bitops.h:31: error: `hweight32' was not declared in this scope

/usr/include/linux/bitops.h:31: error: `hweight64' was not declared in this scope

/usr/include/linux/bitops.h: In function `unsigned int fls_long(long unsigned int)':

/usr/include/linux/bitops.h:59: error: `fls' was not declared in this scope

/usr/include/linux/bitops.h:60: error: `fls64' was not declared in this scope

In file included from /usr/include/asm/atomic.h:6,

                 from ./../include/global.h:224,

                 from mysys_priv.h:18,

                 from my_new.cc:22:

/usr/include/asm/processor.h: In function `void load_esp0(tss_struct*, thread_struct*)':

/usr/include/asm/processor.h:502: error: `unlikely' was not declared in this scope

make[2]: *** [my_new.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mysql-3.23.58-r1/work/mysql-3.23.58/mysys'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mysql-3.23.58-r1/work/mysql-3.23.58'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-db/mysql-3.23.58-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  mysql-3.23.58-r1.ebuild, line 120:   Called die

!!! compile problem

```

Aiutatemi...per favore

----------

## .:deadhead:.

La macchina, eccezion fatta per mysql, era aggiornata alle ultime releases di tutto ?

Hai maskerato dei SW sul sistema, hai aggiornato con frequenza la macchina?

Posta per favore un 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## randomaze

 *DevOne wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, ho un grandissimo problema con un server di posta che ha smesso di funzionare da
> 
> quando ho installato la nuova versione di mysql...in pratica, dopo un anno, la versione correntemente
> 
> installata, la 4.0.25-r2 è stata marcata come masckerata (  ) e quindi ho dovuto aggiornare alla 5.

 

Cosa dicono i log?

Cosa dicono i messaggi che solitamente vengono dati quando si emergono nuove versioni?

Per cosa usi mysql e con quale programma?

Hai provato un revdep-rebuild -p?

 *Quote:*   

> Questo è l'errore che mi da con le versioni 3 e 4 :
> 
> ```
> /usr/include/linux/bitops.h: In function `int get_bitmask_order(unsigned int)':
> 
> ...

 

Potrebbe essere un incompatibilità tra quell'header e mysql. Cerca il pacchetto di appartenenza del file con il comando:

```
equery b /usr/include/linux/bitops.h
```

----------

## DevOne

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> La macchina, eccezion fatta per mysql, era aggiornata alle ultime releases di tutto ?
> 
> Hai maskerato dei SW sul sistema, hai aggiornato con frequenza la macchina?
> 
> Posta per favore un 
> ...

 

Si è sempre stata aggiornata per quanto riguarda il sistema e tutti i software della posta!

questo è l'output:

```

Portage 2.1.1-r1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r5, 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.6

Last Sync: Mon, 13 Nov 2006 08:20:01 +0000

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.60

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--exclude-from=/etc/portage/not_sync"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 apache2 apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer iconv imap imlib input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kernel_linux libg++ libwww mad maildir mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl ogg oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sasl sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev userland_GNU video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_i810 video_cards_imstt video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo vorbis xml xorg xv zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## DevOne

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai provato un revdep-rebuild -p?
> 
> 

 

Questo è quello che mi dice il comando:

```

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/courier-authlib-0.58

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r1

[ebuild   R   ] mail-mta/postfix-2.2.10

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.1.6-r6

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r4

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/pam_mysql-0.7_rc1-r1

```

nei log, la libreria libmysqlclient.so non viene trovata, e non parte neanche apache in quanto mysql non si avvia!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

è giunto il momento di dare un revdep-rebuild senza il -p!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## DevOne

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> è giunto il momento di dare un revdep-rebuild senza il -p!  

 

Già fatto   :Laughing: 

La cosa che mi sconcerta, è che ho letto che mysql 5 non è compatibile con le vecchie versioni e si deve effettuare una sorta di migrazione

dei dati...ma a me andrebbe bene anche la versione vecchia del db, basta che mi permette di effettuare le autenticazioni degli utenti di posta!

----------

## DevOne

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> è giunto il momento di dare un revdep-rebuild senza il -p!  

 

Nooooo......  :Sad: 

```

(cd .libs && rm -f libwwwzip.so.0 && ln -s libwwwzip.so.0.1.0 libwwwzip.so.0)

(cd .libs && rm -f libwwwzip.so && ln -s libwwwzip.so.0.1.0 libwwwzip.so)

i386-pc-linux-gnu-ar cru .libs/libwwwzip.a  HTZip.o

i386-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib .libs/libwwwzip.a

creating libwwwzip.la

(cd .libs && rm -f libwwwsql.la && ln -s ../libwwwsql.la libwwwsql.la)

(cd .libs && rm -f libwwwzip.la && ln -s ../libwwwzip.la libwwwzip.la)

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libwww-5.4.0-r4/work/w3c-libwww-5.4.0/Library/src'

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libwww-5.4.0-r4/work/w3c-libwww-5.4.0/Library/src'

Making all in User

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/libwww-5.4.0-r4/work/w3c-libwww-5.4.0/Library/User'

(cd . && \

        perl ../../config/makeindx.pl ../src/ ../src/WWW*.html \

                > Extrnals.html)

Can't open perl script "../../config/makeindx.pl": No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [Extrnals.html] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libwww-5.4.0-r4/work/w3c-libwww-5.4.0/Library/User'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libwww-5.4.0-r4/work/w3c-libwww-5.4.0/Library'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libwww-5.4.0-r4/work/w3c-libwww-5.4.0'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r4 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  libwww-5.4.0-r4.ebuild, line 68:   Called die

!!! Compilation failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

uhm... credo che un bel dump del db non te lo leva nessuno onde evitare problemi  :Wink: 

Per il resto leggi la doc ufficiale di mysql e poi dacci dentro!

----------

## DevOne

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> uhm... credo che un bel dump del db non te lo leva nessuno onde evitare problemi 
> 
> Per il resto leggi la doc ufficiale di mysql e poi dacci dentro!

 

E' una parola!!

Mysql non parte proprio...quindi niente dump del database!

A me va bene anche ripristinare la versione 3, tanto per quello che deve fare....

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

hai provato a compilare una versione masked?

----------

## DevOne

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> hai provato a compilare una versione masked?

 

Si...tutto questo casino è nato perchè la versione attuale (4.0.25-r2) era marcata come stabile.

Ho aggiornato il portage ieri e me l'ha portata come mascherata e come versione valida la 5...

quindi ho provato con la 3 (stabile) e la 4.x (non più stabile), ma l'errore è quello riportato all'inizio del thread

Sto pensando...ho un'altra macchina identica come componenti hardware e software (tranne per apache che vabbè si

potrebbe ripristinare)...e se facessi un cp di tutti i files di mysql?!? 

Anche nell'altra macchina mi dava la stessa situazione, ma per fortuna non ho toccato nulla, visto i risultati di quest'altra!

----------

## randomaze

 *DevOne wrote:*   

> Anche nell'altra macchina mi dava la stessa situazione, ma per fortuna non ho toccato nulla, visto i risultati di quest'altra!

 

Prova intanto a ricostruire gli altri pacchetti broken tenendo da parte libwww che, a occhio, non dovrebbe servire per la posta.

(Sempre a occhio) i pacchetti che dovrebbero servirti sono:

```

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/courier-authlib-0.58

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22-r1

[ebuild   R   ] mail-mta/postfix-2.2.10

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/pam_mysql-0.7_rc1-r1 

```

----------

## DevOne

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prova intanto a ricostruire gli altri pacchetti broken tenendo da parte libwww che, a occhio, non dovrebbe servire per la posta.
> 
> (Sempre a occhio) i pacchetti che dovrebbero servirti sono:
> ...

 

Si adesso emergo ad uno ad uno, escludendo libwww, che per altro dipende da mysql...

Colgo l'occasione per ringraziare tutti quanti voi che vi state adoperando attivamente per la risoluzione del mio problema...  :Wink: 

E' grazie al vostro supporto volontario, che gentoo è diventata una distro tanto amata da tutti...

----------

## DevOne

 *DevOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si adesso emergo ad uno ad uno, escludendo libwww, che per altro dipende da mysql...
> 
> Colgo l'occasione per ringraziare tutti quanti voi che vi state adoperando attivamente per la risoluzione del mio problema... 
> ...

 

niente...non funziona nulla anche se ho emerso!

Ho copiato anche tutti i file di mysql dall'altro server a quello corrotto...nulla!

Sono disperato

----------

## DevOne

ragazzi questa è la situazione:

ho installato mysql 5 da zero (cancellando i file di dati) ed ho reinizializzato il database;

adesso mysql5 funziona; ho creato gli account ex-novo e a scaricare la posta ci riesco!!

L'unico problema ce l'ho quando invio la posta da un client di posta...in pratica mi apre il db,

effettua la query, nessun errrore, ma si blocca sul reperimento della password e non invia il messaggio!

Penso che sia dovuto ai famosi pacchetti da ricompilare con revdep-rebuid.

Lo sto facendo singolarmente perchè su libwww mi va in errore; già l'ho fatto

in precedenza, ma ogni volta revdep-rebuild mi visualizza gli stessi pacchetti...non è strano!?

----------

## randomaze

 *DevOne wrote:*   

> L'unico problema ce l'ho quando invio la posta da un client di posta...in pratica mi apre il db,
> 
> effettua la query, nessun errrore, ma si blocca sul reperimento della password e non invia il messaggio!
> 
> Penso che sia dovuto ai famosi pacchetti da ricompilare con revdep-rebuid.

 

"i pacchetti"? Non era solo libwww? (e, onestamente, non mi sembra c'entri molto con la password!).

 *Quote:*   

> in precedenza, ma ogni volta revdep-rebuild mi visualizza gli stessi pacchetti...non è strano!?

 

Devi cancellare i file temporanei di revdep-rebuild:

```
# cd ~ && rm .revdep*
```

----------

## DevOne

Grazie a tutti...ho risolto!!!

Ho compilato i pacchetti ad uno ad uno, ed anche se andato in errore, adesso, riavviando funziona

tutto!!! anche revdep-rebuild adesso mi dice che è tutto ok e non c'è nulla da aggiornare...

Adesso ho un serverino davvero impressionante con mysql 5...  :Laughing: 

Grazie a tutti quelli che mi hanno aiutato a risolvere il problema.

Ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

giusto per la cronaca... mysql 4 non è stato messo in mask, come puoi vedere:

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=mysql

----------

## DevOne

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> giusto per la cronaca... mysql 4 non è stato messo in mask, come puoi vedere:
> 
> http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=mysql

 

Mah...mi sembra strano perchè prima dell'emerge --sync, c'era la 4.0.25-r2 da quasi un anno ed era

infatti la versione unmask; effettuato l'emerge, mi ha proposto negli aggiornamenti la versione 5.x e 

se provavo a fare il downgrade, mi diceva che era mascherata e dovevo inserire nel package.xxx

per provare il downgrade;

Quanto sopra, è successo su due server che avevano la stessa configurazione (sia hardware che software) per 

cui non posso aver preso una svista!!!

----------

## !equilibrium

 *DevOne wrote:*   

> Mah...mi sembra strano perchè prima dell'emerge --sync, c'era la 4.0.25-r2 da quasi un anno ed era
> 
> infatti la versione unmask;

 

prima di mysql 5, l'ultima stable da 1 mese a questa parte era mysql 4.1 e non il 4.0; il 4.1 mi pare che sia stable da quasi un anno, quindi probabilmente il sync che hai fatto non era molto recente  :Wink: 

----------

